# Where can i get a clear tubing for gravel cleaner?



## kfwoo (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi, 
I recently brought a Gravel Cleaner but the tube is not long enough, I am wondering where i can get a longer clear tube for extension?

Thanks.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Rona, Home Depot, Lowes, etc - look in the plumbing section for the correct diameter clear 'potable' PVC tubing.

I bought 10' of 5/8" piping (1/2"diameter opening) for a sump pump just last night from Home Depot. It cost around $6.49 + taxes, IIRC.

All the DIY stores tend to carry a range of different diameter piping, and also the Watts compression style fittings, should you need to add union connections and/or ball valves etc... and much cheaper than you'll find it at an LFS.


----------



## kfwoo (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks,

I didn't know they sell the clear ones as well, i only saw black and white ones before.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

kfwoo said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I didn't know they sell the clear ones as well, i only saw black and white ones before.


Look in the lower 'bins' - normally the clear flexible pipe is sold either by the ft, or in 10' or 25' pre-cut coils... If you can, either take your entire cleaner with you, or cut a small section from the end of the cleaner pipe to verify the sizing against (it's sold in various width measurements (outside edge to outside edge), and then several internal diameters (inside edge to inside edge).

As a guide, the pipe I needed was 5/8" outside, 1/2" inside diameter. Yours may differ.

Good luck!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, Home Depot have many different sizes. I got one that was 25' per-cut.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you want to extend the solid end your options are limited. It depends on the diameter of the extension piece. When I broke mine I used a piece of central vac tubing. It was the exact size. It is white, though not clear. If the central vac tubing is the right size you can use a piece plus a coupling to extend your tube (so you will still have some clear), or a length of the tubing the right length. It depends on how important having a clear tube is to you.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

If you're ok on not having a clear tube you can use pvc white pvc. Clear pvc is alot more expensive but then again, you're probably only using less that 2ft so it's not too bad.

Here's how I would rig up a cheap DIY python.

12"-18" ~ piece of 1" white pvc
1 ~ 1" sch40 coupling slip x slip (429-010 is the part#)
1 ~ 1" x 1/2" sch40 red. bushing slip x fipt (438-130)
1 ~ 1/2" insert fitting male adapter mipt x insert (1436-005)
1 ~ 25' roll of 5/8" vinyl hose

You can use a screw/gear clamp to secure the hose and glue the pvc fittings together. I would prefer to reduce the 1" to 3/4" then to 1/2" but it may be harder to find those parts.

I'm not sure where you can buy pvc pipe by the foot though. I sell it at work per stick which is 20ft. If you know a contractor in the irrigation, plumbing or construction industry, they'll have odds and ends for sure.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

You have to have a clear tube. If you don't you'll never know when the spot you are cleaning is free of dirt. As well the gravel can rise in the tube and hit the top and cascade down to the drain. IMO it would be best to buy a new longer one. If it's a Python you can change the heads for longer tanks and use the shorter one for your short tanks. If it's not a Python the longer ones are even cheaper than the Python brand. If you go chasing a tube at the plastic wholesalers you'll find that a polycarbonate tube costs $4.50 a foot in eight foot lengths. It's not worth it IMO.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

InSpirit said:


> You have to have a clear tube. If you don't you'll never know when the spot you are cleaning is free of dirt. As well the gravel can rise in the tube and hit the top and cascade down to the drain. IMO it would be best to buy a new longer one. If it's a Python you can change the heads for longer tanks and use the shorter one for your short tanks. If it's not a Python the longer ones are even cheaper than the Python brand. If you go chasing a tube at the plastic wholesalers you'll find that a polycarbonate tube costs $4.50 a foot in eight foot lengths. It's not worth it IMO.


I wouldn't say you HAVE to have it but I know what you're saying. I think I might make one out of 3/4" or 1/2" pipe and see how that works. I just hate how sometimes you see all this crap in the rocks crevaces and the damn python just can't suck it out. Then you have to move all the rocks around to get at it. This'll be interesting...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have been using a white tube for about 15 years, without any real difficulty. You can see the dirt coming through the tube.


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I wouldn't say you HAVE to have it but I know what you're saying. I think I might make one out of 3/4" or 1/2" pipe and see how that works. I just hate how sometimes you see all this crap in the rocks crevaces and the damn python just can't suck it out. Then you have to move all the rocks around to get at it. This'll be interesting...


The Fluval Edge tanks have a small one inch tube for cleaning them. They are only twelve bucks. They have a nice thick vinyl tubing and it has a gravel stop built in to stop the tube from clogging. Python has the same without the gravel stop. I think they are a worth while investment for as you say... those tight spaces that are hard to clean.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

InSpirit said:


> The Fluval Edge tanks have a small one inch tube for cleaning them. They are only twelve bucks. They have a nice thick vinyl tubing and it has a gravel stop built in to stop the tube from clogging. Python has the same without the gravel stop. I think they are a worth while investment for as you say... those tight spaces that are hard to clean.


I've thought of those but they're usually smaller diameter hose. How's the suction with the smaller tubes?


----------



## InSpirit (Mar 14, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I've thought of those but they're usually smaller diameter hose. How's the suction with the smaller tubes?


Actually better than expected. Good for medium gravel and sandy tanks. Don't think it would work with pea gravel due to the limited size tube. The height of my little Python is only 12" so it requires me to roll up the sleeves in deeper tanks. Hose length is about four feet so with a good drop it works better. I think the Fluval Edge cleaner is a bit longer but I noticed it's end is cut on an angle.


----------

